# Having pets/havanese effects on human health?



## Havluv (Dec 13, 2010)

I want to get my first puppy ever but I am worried because I read you can get lyme disease if they get an infected tick & it bites a human! Scary! Probably a lot more things that can be caused do to living with a pet.  
I understand that you have to be super careful to avoid ticks in the first place but crud happens... : ( 


Have any of you experience health problems because you have a pet/havanese/dogs? 

How do you personally avoid it....? Like what do you do to keep your pet/home free of all the bad stuff? 

Have you ever been afraid of it?

Can you please recommend the best book to get for a first time havanese/puppy owner that will help me in all the stages of my dogs life? 

Thank you


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

um.... Lyme disease is mostly in New England. Just going for a walk in tall grass or the woods is going to put you at risk. Actually, pet owners are more aware of the problem and are more diligent about checking. 

My cousin's daughter got Lyme last year when she went on vacation to Cape Cod. A family friend also has it severely. They don't even have pets.

Ticks are gross but I think you are worrying about a very, very remote possibility of infection. My dogs always get a few ticks, even with the flea and tick prevention. meh. You just use the tick remover tool and flush the little sucker down the toilet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havluv said:


> I want to get my first puppy ever but I am worried because I read you can get lyme disease if they get an infected tick & it bites a human! Scary! Probably a lot more things that can be caused do to living with a pet.
> I understand that you have to be super careful to avoid ticks in the first place but crud happens... : (
> 
> Have any of you experience health problems because you have a pet/havanese/dogs?
> ...


You don't get Lyme from dogs... or from ticks that have been ON dogs. DOGS get Lyme the same way people do; from ticks that are infected from biting deer and other wild animals.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I live in a tick infested area. I hike where there are tons of dear ticks. I treat my guys with frontline, but the ticks don't die until they bite the dogs. If a tick falls off in my house, and gets onto me, I could most definitely get Lyme. I've had it at least 2 times. I have seen ticks crawling off the dogs....... If you walk your dogs in high grass, grassy trails or fields were ticks hang out, you are at risk. If you stick to sidewalks and dog parks, you should be ok. If you're worried about deer ticks, best thing to do is to check yourself for ticks morning and night. You have about 24hrs to get the tick off, before you get Lyme.

I wouldn't let the worry of Lyme stop me from getting a dog though. These little furbabies are worth it!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

These are even free. 
Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I live in a tick infested area. I hike where there are tons of dear ticks. I treat my guys with frontline, but the ticks don't die until they bite the dogs. If a tick falls off in my house, and gets onto me, I could most definitely get Lyme. I've had it at least 2 times. I have seen ticks crawling off the dogs....... If you walk your dogs in high grass, grassy trails or fields were ticks hang out, you are at risk. If you stick to sidewalks and dog parks, you should be ok. If you're worried about deer ticks, best thing to do is to check yourself for ticks morning and night. You have about 24hrs to get the tick off, before you get Lyme.
> 
> I wouldn't let the worry of Lyme stop me from getting a dog though. These little furbabies are worth it!


Sorry, I guess what I posted wasn't clear. My point was that it wasn't from biting the dog then biting you. Ticks can hitch hike into the house any number of ways... on the dog, on the cat, on our clothes, on our kids clothes... If you live in an area where there is Lyme (or any of the other tick-borne diseases) you need to know how to protect yourself and your family from ticks whether you have pets or not.

I think we're both saying pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, I suffer from this malady because of my dogs: separation from them results in depression ;-)

There are many studies that show having a dog has major health benefits, and if you're worried about ticks...let me tell you that we had a major tick infestation in our house last year, and although poor Mojo had many ticks on him, we never had a single one on any humans in the family.

The most important consideration in adding a dog to your life is that it is a commitment for the life of the dog. It's not something you try out and discard if it doesn't work.

Havluv, it seems odd to want a dog, but to be afraid of a dog. It's not like you're bringing in some virus into your home, it's just a dog. You yourself, or your family members, will bring more health threats into your home than any dog ever could. You won't get a cold from a dog, won't get the flu from a dog, won't get lice from a dog, etc., etc. Dogs are pretty safe...it's the humans you want to watch out for.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Mojo's Mom said:


> Yes, I suffer from this malady because of my dogs: separation from them results in depression ;-)
> 
> There are many studies that show having a dog has major health benefits, and if you're worried about ticks...let me tell you that we had a major tick infestation in our house last year, and although poor Mojo had many ticks on him, we never had a single one on any humans in the family.
> 
> ...


well said.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

All great points everyone! It's so true. You and your kids can also bring in the deer ticks. My ex husband used to hunt. He would bring deer ticks in the house all the time. They'd be hanging out on his hunting clothes!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> These are even free.
> Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf
> 
> After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


Thanks, Dave! Even though we have had dogs for 42 years it has been a long time since we've had a very new puppy so I plan to read both of these! Doesn't hurt to have a refresher course!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Havluv, I actually understand your fear. My boys are the first real pets I have ever had. I say real because they are the first pets that were not disposable. As a kid we would get dogs, we would be allergic or the dogs could not be trained and off they went to shelter after a month at most. I can't tell you how many times this happened. So when I say I was not really prepared for the "yuck" factor that came along with my precious puppy I am not exaggerating. And you are wise to think of the negatives as well as the positives. 

we have had ticks hitch a ride on the boys and end up in our bed. ewwwwww. but we saw it and disposed of it. And I have not been bitten by a tick because of the boys. I am quite proud that I can remove a tick from them now without wincing. 

There are also diseases that you can catch from your dog. they are called Zoonotic diseases. they say you should not let your dog lick you... I failed at that. 

But with a dog comes ticks, and pee and poop. They will roll in worms, and roll in poop. They will come in from a walk in the rain and mud and jump on you or your bed. 

So you are wise to prepare for the yuck as well as the fun. And, they are also a lot of work.


----------



## Havluv (Dec 13, 2010)

Missy said:


> Havluv, I actually understand your fear. My boys are the first real pets I have ever had. I say real because they are the first pets that were not disposable. As a kid we would get dogs, we would be allergic or the dogs could not be trained and off they went to shelter after a month at most. I can't tell you how many times this happened. So when I say I was not really prepared for the "yuck" factor that came along with my precious puppy I am not exaggerating. And you are wise to think of the negatives as well as the positives.
> 
> we have had ticks hitch a ride on the boys and end up in our bed. ewwwwww. but we saw it and disposed of it. And I have not been bitten by a tick because of the boys. I am quite proud that I can remove a tick from them now without wincing.
> 
> ...


Thank you! It is important to think of everything before making such a huge decision & commitment...the pros & cons.
I appreciate your answer & that you understand me.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Lyme disease has been reported in 49 of our 50 states. It's a terrible disease but no a given that you will get it even if a deer tick finds it's way onto you or into your home. Just check yourself and your pets after being in an overgrown area and I think you will be alright.

My youngest son has been chronically ill for four years now. He has almost died several times. He got sick from the flu, the simple influenza that goes around every year, and has not recovered. He became an incredible germ a phobe and was actually washing so much and so often that he would bleed. That could have set him up for infection for sure. We then decided to get him some dogs. He's allergic to dogs so we had to do our research. Long story short I think Einstein and Watson have helped to save his life. He no longer has a germ problem. He still washes his hands but he loves these pups so much, picking them up often. I think that there are a lot more things to worry about in this world.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Well said Missy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Havluv said:


> Thank you! It is important to think of everything before making such a huge decision & commitment...the pros & cons.
> I appreciate your answer & that you understand me.


I wish every puppy buyer was as thorough as you Too many people don't take buying a puppy seriously. Then guess where they end up.....in shelters


----------



## Havluv (Dec 13, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> I wish every puppy buyer was as thorough as you Too many people don't take buying a puppy seriously. Then guess where they end up.....in shelters


Thank you & yes it is very serious. I bet you they will be super packed this summer cause so many people lost their jobs & our Gov is just making it worse by this health care cut in Az : ( more people will be giving up their pets cause they won't be able to afford them. This is so sad...the main ones are the kill animal shelters even though we have no kill animal shelters. Once I used to work for a pet store & someone had left an adorable husky tied to a cart I think in front of our store just abandoned it like they always do: ( & it was hard for us cause we didn't want it to be killed so we had to find a home for it ASAP. I don't understand but it was a great dog from what I could see... But anyways we find out that the no kill animal shelters will turn away animals & tell us to take them to the kill animal shelters?! Horrid! We never found out who left the dog in front of our store but they are missing out... I think we managed to find it a home but not sure.. My poor memory: ( . Once two young girls in front of the store were giving away a cage full of little finches & I took them because birds are my mom's love. She will even take in injured wild birds and nurse them back to health. That is so nice when people can help it shows the world isn't all cruel.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a horrible story! I can understand people no longer being able to care for their pets...loss of job, illness etc. What gets me, are the people who buy a pet on a whim and then complain they didn't realize the costs involved! Or people who go for the cheap Havanese, because they can't afford the well bred one. How are they going to pay for all the needs of the puppy, including possible medical bills! If you can't spoil a dog with your love, time, affection, and all the best goodies......why get a dog?


----------



## HealthAware (Jul 8, 2012)

*Be Careful!*

I know this is an old post, but I wanted to comment, as I believe zoonotic diseases are far more prevalent than people realize. And in some cases (perhaps many), people's health problems are actually do to a zoonotic disease or parasite, but the connection is never made. I do think it's a good idea to take precautions and do parasitic cleanses from time to time, especially if your dog in unmonitored outside, if you sleep with your dog, kiss your dogs fur, etc.

Also, it's a good idea to monitor your dog while outside--keep them away from say, areas where ticks prevail, such as tall grass. Don't let your dog roll around in poop that could be infected with thousands of parasitic eggs. Some people quickly inspect their dogs once they come inside and even wipe their paws before entering the home. Pets do greatly up our exposure to parasites--especially dogs that go outside and get into everything, as they then bring that inside to us, our furniture, etc. A study in England found that a very high percentage of all dogs carried the scary toxocari canis eggs on their fur--that's the parasite that can make you go blind (though most of us have immune systems that kill the larvae).

Zoonotic Diseases:
http://kidshealth.org/parent/infections/skin/pet_infections.html#

Also, do a google search on "Dr. Joanne Webster" and parasites--but only if you can handle it. Much of the info out there is very scary and is not for the faint of heart.

And yes, there is a plethora of diseases out there that we can all be exposed to whether or not we have pets. However, I believe having a pet does greatly up these chances of exposure.

Also, I believe these issues are more serious than people realize. A disease doesn't just make you sick, it can completely change your quality of life. And again, not everyone realizes the real source of their declining health.

LuckyOne,
Is sounds like maybe your son contracted something that might appear as the flu but is really something more serious? There are parasitic infections that can give flu-like symptoms. Regardless, I am glad he is happier and more well-adjusted with having the dogs around.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

please do not come on here with a first time post that is preaching and linking to something.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I took Parasitology in college and boy was it interesting. I am qualified to diagnose a parasite from blood, stool, urine, sputum and tissue. However, I am not concerned about catching a disease from my animals. I think you're overstating the risks. I have had animals around me all my life and even watched my cat hack up a tapeworm, which was very educational for my kids. The cat was dewormed and life went on. I'm certainly not going to give myself a parasitic cleanse, nor will I live in fear or stop doing the things that I enjoy because I'm afraid of getting a parasite from my pets. Geez.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Lsprick said:


> I took Parasitology in college and boy was it interesting. I am qualified to diagnose a parasite from blood, stool, urine, sputum and tissue. However, I am not concerned about catching a disease from my animals. I think you're overstating the risks. I have had animals around me all my life and even watched my cat hack up a tapeworm, which was very educational for my kids. The cat was dewormed and life went on. I'm certainly not going to give myself a parasitic cleanse, nor will I live in fear or stop doing the things that I enjoy because I'm afraid of getting a parasite from my pets. Geez.


Agreed! I too studied parasitology, and then medicine. Dogs are cleaner than most people. As long as they get their yearly checkup, get the recommended immunizations, dewormed as a puppy, etc. Of course I wash my hands after pooper-scouper duties, bath my dogs regularly and check for tics after walks in infested areas.

If you are that much of a clean freak that you're worried about a dog, then perhaps a dog isn't for you. Lots of people aren't dog people; nothing wrong with that. What would be wrong would be to get a dog and then give it up a few months later.


----------



## HealthAware (Jul 8, 2012)

*Enjoy Your Pets *

For many people, having a pet gives really wonderful health benefits, decreases stress, etc. People should enjoy their pets, but I do think it's wise to be aware as well. If you talk to people that grew up on farms, you'll often learn that they did regular parasite cleanses, because parasites are part of being surrounded by animals. I'm not talking about a drug that shocks your system--just an herbal parasite cleanse.

I posted here, because I came across this post while researching the risks of disease from animals. Turns out, scientists believe it's even more prevalent than they did just a few years ago. Many people are infected and don't realize it. Unless you are in perfect health, have abundant mental and physical energy and are happy, you may be affected and don't know it. You may not be seriously ill, but your quality of life can go down. I don't think it's a bad thing to be aware of--especially if you are already ill or are immune compromised.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> I took Parasitology in college and boy was it interesting. I am qualified to diagnose a parasite from blood, stool, urine, sputum and tissue. However, I am not concerned about catching a disease from my animals. I think you're overstating the risks. I have had animals around me all my life and even watched my cat hack up a tapeworm, which was very educational for my kids. The cat was dewormed and life went on. I'm certainly not going to give myself a parasitic cleanse, nor will I live in fear or stop doing the things that I enjoy because I'm afraid of getting a parasite from my pets. Geez.


My personal opinion is that a little good, clean "natural dirt, plus the bacteria, etc. it carries is good for the immune system. I think I world has become germ-phobic. (and I speak as one who has a drug-induced compromised immune system) We still have the 5 second rule for food that falls on our kitchen floor, in spite of the fact that we have animals and live on the edge of the "dangerous" woods. 

I will keep kissing my dog, cat and kids whenever I want, and while I make my kids take their shoes off before entering the house, I draw the line on washing Kodi's feet each of the 18 times a day he goes outside.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HealthAware said:


> For many people, having a pet gives really wonderful health benefits, decreases stress, etc. People should enjoy their pets, but I do think it's wise to be aware as well. If you talk to people that grew up on farms, you'll often learn that they did regular parasite cleanses, because parasites are part of being surrounded by animals. I'm not talking about a drug that shocks your system--just an herbal parasite cleanse.
> 
> I posted here, because I came across this post while researching the risks of disease from animals. Turns out, scientists believe it's even more prevalent than they did just a few years ago. Many people are infected and don't realize it. Unless you are in perfect health, have abundant mental and physical energy and are happy, you may be affected and don't know it. You may not be seriously ill, but your quality of life can go down. I don't think it's a bad thing to be aware of--especially if you are already ill or are immune compromised.


I grew up on horse farms, and around all kinds of farm animals. I am friends with many farmers. None of them EVER use or have used "parasite cleanses". I think you are going to have trouble peddling your wares here.


----------



## HealthAware (Jul 8, 2012)

You all make good points, and I hope you're all right. I posted here, because I came across this post while doing a google search and wanted to leave information for others who, like I, were curious about this topic and stumbled upon this one. I figured you all would respond as you have, because, after all, you have pets! They are certainly adorable, and I know they bring you much joy--animals have a way of doing that. I do believe the chances of getting something really serious/dangerous is low, so you probably all have the right attitude. 

Best to everyone!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

And another viewpoint....if you want healthy children-get a dog! 

http://vitals.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...ier-kids-get-a-cat-or-dog-study-suggests?lite


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I also know this is an old post. Since I posted my remark, I have been diagnosed with Lyme. But you know what? I have likely had it for 20 years. 15 years longer than I have had the boys. 

Although it is a controversial disease in terms of diagnosis (for long term chronic lyme) people are right to be fearful of ticks...only if, it is a relatively easy ailment to cure if caught right away. 

I would be lying if I didn't say, I look at my boys slightly differently after my diagnosis. I tried to ban them from the bed, but alas that didn't work very well. 

But quite frankly if you have ever had a mouse in your house, you are more likely to have ticks in your house due to them, than a tick treated dog. 

I would only mildly caution immune compromised individuals to reconsider having a pet due to tick born diseases and also parasites... these are opportunisitic infections... many feel that if tested closely enough, we would all have lyme, and other tick borne infections as well as parasites...but only some get sick from them. In fact, some feel these parasites and infections actually live symbiotically within us. 

That being said, since treating, I have felt both better than I have felt in 20 years and also 20 times worse. 

So check, check, check for ticks on both you and your pets. again, because, if you are bitten it is so much easier to treat as a precaution than to wait till you have symptoms.


----------



## HealthAware (Jul 8, 2012)

Missy,

I'm sorry to hear of your diagnosis with lyme, as I know it's a very difficult thing to overcome, and mysteriously enough, there are many viruses that are in a sense, sister viruses to lyme. It's a mysterious world out there out to get us, haha.  

Also, I don't know how long you've been battling lyme, but you most likely already know about Lyme-Literate Medical Doctors (LLMDs). If not, you might consider looking into finding one, as they will be more experienced with lyme than your average M.D. Best of luck to you.


----------

